# Decent Quality Bike Cover



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Me again! 

Suggestions where to source a decent bike cover - in the past have got one from Halfords, which was rubbish.

Thoughts greatly appreciated as always.

Thanks

David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`t waste your money.
Tried several.They get dirty ,flap about and tear.

Dave p


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Dont buy a Fiamma one, like paper they are, a bit of wind and rip,rip,rip.
Have a Taylormade one now, better quality but even that now has a small tear in it which will probably get much worse.

Verdict..........Won't now buy another one, the bikes will dry out.

Paul.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

We have a Taylormade and never use it to much fuss to fit over the bikes so we use a cheap Argos heavy duty black nylon cover a few holes but still servicable about £12
Lafree


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We bought a patio cover (£5.99) and when used with bungees it does the job.


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

bought one from halfords as well, load of rubbish, ripped putting it on. went and bought an extra large bbq cover from b&q and few bungie ropes,sorted


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cover*

Blue Tarpaulin










From around a fiver inc postage from B&Q, ebay or hardware stores

I use one because it does not tear.
I use a cover because we use bikes even in winter or when traveling through winter areas to warmer climes. It keeps the road salt off and they are clean and ready for use when at destination.
I also use one because it helps from a theft point of view (if you have nice bikes like us, not having a cover is a bit like flashing a diamond!).

Ebay Seller under £5 Free Postage


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ShinyFiat said:


> bought one from halfords as well, load of rubbish, ripped putting it on. went and bought an extra large bbq cover from b&q and few bungie ropes,sorted


To be fair the Halfords staff told us their covers were not intended for MH cycle racks


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

wupert,what difference does it make whether the bike is on a mh rack or not. it was rubbish and not fir for purpose. my opinion

either it is a bike cover or its not!


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Bike Cover*

We bought a bike cover which was from Bags for Everthing at one of the motorhome shows, I think it was at Malvern about 4 years ago. It is like a canvas coated rubber inside. It is very strong and with tie holes around the bottom. With a couple of bungees it does a great job with no complaints. It cost about £35 if my memory serves me right. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Bike Cover*

To Shiney I think

Not at all

The turbulence at the rear of a MH needs very durable strong bike covers

The Halfords covers that we did buy are fit for purpose over my bikes in my yard


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

spindrifter said:


> Hi All
> 
> Suggestions where to source a decent bike cover - in the past have got one from Halfords, which was rubbish.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for push bike cover, you could try a motorcycle shop as motorcycle covers are better made.

They come in various sizes.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

we have a fiamma one which has been to Spain twice its been through the washing machine and to be fair its got no holes in it and its still ok


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The fiamma is good, I have one to sell if you are interested, as I now have a bike rack in the MH garage.

PM me if you are interested


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Garage Bookmarks • Watched Topics • Arcade • Attachments • Buddy List • Ranks • Rules • Smilies List • Stats • 
Forums Staff • Medals • Courthouse Enter your search terms Submit search form Web www.motorhomefacts.com

Latest News 
Next Rally is @ Xmas Shopping Weekend, Wellesbourne on 04/12/2009 in Warwickshire

Motorhome Facts Forum Index -> Parts & Accessories -> Decent Quality Bike Cover Goto page Previous 1, 2 
:: Bookmark topic :: View previous topic :: View next topic

Re: Bike Cover 
733966 Posted: Today - 10:24 pm

Wupert

Joined: Aug 06, 2007 
Posts: 708 
Thanked 61 times in 60 posts

MH: Autocruise Oakmont

Campsites

Medals: None

Status: Offline

To Shiney I think

Not at all

The turbulence at the rear of a MH needs very durable strong bike covers

The Halfords covers that we did buy are fit for purpose over my bikes in my yard

Last edited by Wupert on Today - 10:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

Re: Decent Quality Bike Cover 
733968 Posted: Today - 10:24 pm

some-where-in-oxford

Joined: Apr 18, 2006 
Posts: 1138 
Thanked 115 times in 106 posts

MH: swift Voyager

Campsites 
Location: Oxfordshire

Medals: None

Status: Offline

spindrifter wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand › 
Hi All

Suggestions where to source a decent bike cover - in the past have got one from Halfords, which was rubbish.

Thoughts greatly appreciated as always.

Thanks

David ..... (Spindrifter)

If you are looking for push bike cover, you could try a motorcycle shop as motorcycle covers are better made.

They come in various sizes.

734011 Posted: Today - 11:10 pm

sideways

Joined: Jun 02, 2008 
Posts: 432 
Thanked 99 times in 96 posts

MH: Geist Phantom

Campsites 
Location: N Lincs

Medals: None

Status: Online

we have a fiamma one which has been to Spain twice its been through the washing machine and to be fair its got no holes in it and its still ok

Jezport

You have a PM.

David


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Fiamma ones are rubbish, flapped and ripped when I tightened it. Replaced ours with a Taylormade one, it is in a different league! Very pleased.
Brian


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Medallionman said:


> Fiamma ones are rubbish, flapped and ripped when I tightened it. Replaced ours with a Taylormade one, it is in a different league! Very pleased.
> Brian


Used my fiamma for a wet Scottish island trip and it was great. kept the bikes clean and dry


----------

